# The great Irish meetup 2011



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

.


----------



## lucyinthesky

Wish I were Irish D:


----------



## FairleighCalm

I'm so tempted! In the states.


----------



## Eoin C

I'm there bro


----------



## tutliputli

God damnnit. I'd love to but I doubt I'd actually be able to make it. I'll see.


----------



## River In The Mountain

sounds like something Ill want to go to then chicken out of. count me in/ out


----------



## makavelithedon

Yeah i would probably turn up.....


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I'll leave it open for a while and once enough people show interest I'll get something sorted.

There will as always, be a lot of flakers but c'est la vie!


----------



## Losm

I'd come.


----------



## Hello22

Yep i'll be there! 

Last few meetups were good, and a change of scenery is good too!


----------



## Eoin C

First of all can it be in Dublin?.... it is our nations capital afterall. We could meet at the spire or something like that, check out the pubs and restaurants....just a suggestion


----------



## Losm

Dublin's good with me, should be able to make it as long as I can get home again! Oh and as long as I don't get lost :b


----------



## Eoin C

If we can rally together enough ppl this will indeed be a great success....come on folks spread the word!


----------



## Lonely Star

Think it's a good idea.

But like someone said above I'd probably chicken out 

In the other thread I got the impresssion they wanted to start a support group....


----------



## joe11

I haven't been on here much recently and just heard about this. I don't know if I would have the courage to go but we'll see.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Ohh the country. I love the country! :clap


----------



## Hello22

I'll email jhanniffy and shelley as well.


----------



## Hello22

^ that's great! 

I'll email shelley so!


----------



## Hello22

joe11 said:


> I haven't been on here much recently and just heard about this. I don't know if I would have the courage to go but we'll see.


You should try to go. Honestly its great fun, and you get to meet like-minded people. I know its nerve wreaking meeting people the first time, but after 10 minutes, we all relax more. Just think about it, and if you can go, then that'd be cool


----------



## Lonely Star

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> But I'm thinking of having it in a big free house in the country instead. Maybe spread over a couple of days or a long weekend, the big smoke is fun but I think we'd all have a really good time out up here where I live. Near the beach, plenty of food, beer, music and craic!
> 
> :clap


Sorry, count me out. I don't think I could handle that. The idea of just meeting up for a couple of hours made me pretty anxious.

But if you decide to have a day meet up in Dublin let me know.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Maybe a day meetup would get a better crowd.

I'll let you all know once I've asked everybody.


----------



## joe11

Hello22 said:


> You should try to go. Honestly its great fun, and you get to meet like-minded people. I know its nerve wreaking meeting people the first time, but after 10 minutes, we all relax more. Just think about it, and if you can go, then that'd be cool


Aww thanks 
It would be nice to meet the Irish people on here as anyone I have talked seems really nice. I still probably wont decide until I really have to so I'll be definitely thinking about it.


----------



## AussiePea

Teleport Me there guys, thanks!


----------



## Hello22

Ospi said:


> Teleport Me there guys, thanks!


Will do!


----------



## Hello22

joe11 said:


> Aww thanks
> It would be nice to meet the Irish people on here as anyone I have talked seems really nice. I still probably wont decide until I really have to so I'll be definitely thinking about it.


Cool! Well there's no pressure, just think over it anyways!


----------



## MissJoannaS

I`m up for it... I just think we should meet in Dublin first... just to get to know each other before we go somewhere away for a few day...possibly this way many of us would feel more at ease. I would anyway.


----------



## MissJoannaS

Lonely Star said:


> Sorry, count me out. I don't think I could handle that. The idea of just meeting up for a couple of hours made me pretty anxious.
> 
> But if you decide to have a day meet up in Dublin let me know.


I agreee!!! Dublin meet up


----------



## davidburke

I might go depending on where it is. Dublin or Galway would be fine would it be in a pub or a coffee shop something like that. I wouldn't be surprised if i got lost going there i'm not good with directions


----------



## Faith7

Maybe it would make things easier for some people to pair up with other people that are going


----------



## makavelithedon

How bout you all come here and help me footin turf... 
I hate turf...
Some positives though....fresh air...possible sun-tan...good physical exercise....free labour ha ha


----------



## River In The Mountain

makavelithedon said:


> How bout you all come here and help me footin turf...
> I hate turf...
> Some positives though....fresh air...possible sun-tan...good physical exercise....free labour ha ha


sounds perfect...but honestly...when do the Irish actually tan?


----------



## makavelithedon

Its dirty work!! You will think you have a tan until you get in the shower...
Yeah we are a pasty people...:agree


----------



## DMayanne

Hey, I'm new. I was just recommended this thread from joe11.

Since I don't know any of ye yet, I probably won't be going so soon, but I will most certainly consider it.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

I had no idea there was so many of us on here. 

Hi!


----------



## joe11

RockBottomRiser said:


> I had no idea there was so many of us on here.
> 
> Hi!


Yeah there is a great group of us now. :b


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Nobody's gonna mess with us now.


----------



## Lonely Star

RockBottomRiser said:


> I had no idea there was so many of us on here.
> 
> Hi!


 QFT

I thought I was the only Irish SAer :roll


----------



## davidburke

how about we have 2, one in galway and one in dublin


----------



## RockBottomRiser

davidburke said:


> how about we have 2, one in galway and one in dublin


You lazy....!


----------



## davidburke

RockBottomRiser said:


> You lazy....!


no the dubs are lazy :b


----------



## Losm

I vote Dublin because it'd take me about 5 hours to get to Galway... I'd have to leave as soon as I got there! :b


----------



## River In The Mountain

Losm said:


> I vote Dublin because it'd take me about 5 hours to get to Galway... I'd have to leave as soon as I got there! :b


same here lol. Dublin sounds like a better bet!


----------



## davidburke

yeah dublin seems to be the best. shall i throw some dates out there, how about a saturday 17th july or 24th july or maybe that to soon . what do you think? and does anyone from dublin know a good place to meet?


----------



## Hello22

^ Ya i would say maybe 24th July or the weekend after that? 

I'm gonna try and get names, and location preference.

So girls and guys, could ye put down a weekend (a weekend around the end of July, as we were aiming to have it around then) and obviously say whether you're attending/ or if you're unsure yet. 

I'll let JDRC know, as he was the one who started the thread.


Thanks!


----------



## Kennnie

i wish i was irish 
i use to hang out with lots of irish people


----------



## Losm

I could do any weekend this month except next weekend. Still not 100% sure I'd be able to go, I'd have to figure out the logistics of it etc, but I'm up for it.


----------



## Hello22

OK, since it suits most people - Dublin is the location.


----------



## davidburke

at the moment i'm thinking i will go but i can't be sure that i won't chicken out again. any weekend in july will be fine with me.


----------



## Mike1000

Hi Everyone,

I'd be interested in going to this. July 24th would suit me fine.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Im still not sure if I can make it but Ill try. I might just tear off into the sunset though, Im still on the fence. 24th of July *scribbles it down on a napkin*


----------



## Busbybabe

I would love to meet up with some people with SA but I think a large group might just be too much for me...........and I could see myself making up an excuse NOT to go :hide
I'm usually okay with 2/3 people but anymore and I probably would bolt :tiptoe


----------



## Hello22

Busbybabe said:


> I would love to meet up with some people with SA but I think a large group might just be too much for me...........and I could see myself making up an excuse NOT to go :hide
> I'm usually okay with 2/3 people but anymore and I probably would bolt :tiptoe


Don't worry, i doubt it will be a huge gathering anyway, most of the meetups consisted of 5 people max, and 4 people the last time.


----------



## makavelithedon

ill come...its good to get away to the city...civilization ahhhhh


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Dublin it is then. Hope there's a good turnout! ^__^

I'll be coming down from the North, so if anyone wants a ride get yourself onto the M4, and leave the chainsaw at home (I've got mine:b)

24th might not work for me but I'll see, what about the weekend after? isn't that a bank holiday down south?


----------



## River In The Mountain

Im working on the 24th, So I think I might be a no-show. 

 

Maybe another time


----------



## Busbybabe

Hello22 said:


> Don't worry, i doubt it will be a huge gathering anyway, most of the meetups consisted of 5 people max, and 4 people the last time.


Thanks for that.I might pop by so :yes


----------



## Eoin C

Rightio Folks Dublin it is. I could recommend some wonderful pubs or coffee shops.....
Someone tell the date when this is on, cos I like to be organised.

Should be a good turnout methinks :yes


----------



## Hello22

Would most people be cool with the weekend of the 24th July?


----------



## Hello22

Actually i looked up - the 24th is on a Sunday, i think Saturday would suit everyone better, so how about the 23rd July? Post here if that's alright? It should be for the majority of people, if not, then the weekend after?

Once we collect names we can organise a time and meeting point.


----------



## davidburke

either is fine for me but i'm still not sure if i'll go


----------



## Losm

23rd is fine with me


----------



## Eoin C

lol theres a zombie charity march in dublin on the 23rd gonna be an interesting day


----------



## Hello22

^ huh? A zombie march? wtf is that?


----------



## Losm

http://www.dublinzombiewalk.com/ :b


----------



## River In The Mountain

Eoin C said:


> lol theres a zombie charity march in dublin on the 23rd gonna be an interesting day


Now..I REALLY want to go.

Im working that whole weekend though, so the zombies shall have to carry on without me. :b


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Promised i'd watch someone play a gig on the 23rd. :blank

Any chance of another great Irish meetup later in the year?


----------



## River In The Mountain

RockBottomRiser said:


> Promised i'd watch someone play a gig on the 23rd. :blank
> 
> Any chance of another great Irish meetup later in the year?


aye!!:boogie


----------



## davidburke

haha zombie walk awesome  lets go


----------



## River In The Mountain

davidburke said:


> haha zombie walk awesome  lets go


Please take photos! I wanna see those zombies!


----------



## davidburke

RockBottomRiser said:


> Promised i'd watch someone play a gig on the 23rd. :blank
> 
> Any chance of another great Irish meetup later in the year?


I think we should have another one in galway this summer. not just cause i'm lazy:b but there are quite a few of us from the west


----------



## RockBottomRiser

davidburke said:


> I think we should have another one in galway this summer. not just cause i'm lazy:b but there are quite a few of us from the west


Galway is doable for me. It's all the one to me really.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Sounds like the 23rd it is, we'll get another one after too. Don't want to leave any people out.

I suggest we get in on the zombie action could be a larf!


----------



## Eoin C

the zombie march is awesome i went last year :yes we all went with the zombies to a pub. it was preety awesome !


----------



## Lasair

Is this going ahead on the 23ed? I could try getting work off once you guys are set on a date, not 100% I am going to go though.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

Hey everyone just signed up! 

Can't even remember how I came across this website but I've always been curious if there were others out there like me, it seems like everyone I meet these days is supremely confident. 

So I guess I'm just curious as to how many people are actually gonna go to this meetup? If it's in Dublin I'd be up for it and I'm sure I'd get nervous and wanna bail (story of my life) but it's something I really think could be good.

I'm Kevin btw.


----------



## Losm

Eoin C said:


> the zombie march is awesome i went last year :yes we all went with the zombies to a pub. it was preety awesome !


Cool  Did you dress up all zombie-ish? :b


----------



## Hello22

Just to get the ball rolling: Ya i think the 23rd july should go ahead, i know it doesnt suit everyone, but it seems to suit a good few people. Plus the weather should be good and i'm looking forward to watching zombies. 

Plus we are having another one again (hopefully soon), so those who can't make this one can make the next one.


Soooo what time should we have it on at? I was thinking meeting up at 1pm? Or is that too early for people? And what location? Where is best to meet in Dublin?


----------



## Hello22

DazdNConfuzd said:


> Hey everyone just signed up!
> 
> Can't even remember how I came across this website but I've always been curious if there were others out there like me, it seems like everyone I meet these days is supremely confident.
> 
> So I guess I'm just curious as to how many people are actually gonna go to this meetup? If it's in Dublin I'd be up for it and I'm sure I'd get nervous and wanna bail (story of my life) but it's something I really think could be good.
> 
> I'm Kevin btw.


Hi kevin, Welcome to SAS!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

The spire at noon? I have no real grasp of Dublins layout, but that EoinC fella seems like he does, let's let him pick!



Do you think we should dress as zombies as well? I vote yay :yes


----------



## Eoin C

yes I did engage in zombie culture....was brillithey provide makeup and stuff at the march which is pretty awesome 

bring a costume if you really wanna...afterall its for a good cause


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

What's the cause?


Braiiiiiiiins?


Cause that's a good one:yes


----------



## Eoin C

Scaring the life out of the common citizen and of course raising money for charity


----------



## Hello22

So are we meeting at the Spire?

Eoin, is the that the best place to meet up? (Assume you know Dub city better, as i don't?)

And folks we can swap numbers just incase people are late, etc. I can PM my number if you want.


----------



## Eoin C

the spire is indeed the best place to meet. no one could possibly miss it. I think thats why they built it.


----------



## Mike1000

Eoin C said:


> the spire is indeed the best place to meet. no one could possibly miss it. I think thats why they built it.


 Meeting in a Cafe or Pub in the City Centre may be better than the Spire. The chances of everyone arriving on time are probably minute, so we could probably end up standing around for a while waiting for everyone to come. Hopefully the weather will be good, but you never know.


----------



## Hello22

Eoin C said:


> the spire is indeed the best place to meet. no one could possibly miss it. I think thats why they built it.


I reckon they built the spire for SAS meetups 

Well the last two times we have met up in a pub, but i'm not familiar with any bars in Dublin, so i guess the spire, and then move onto a pub or something?


----------



## davidburke

Mike1000 said:


> Meeting in a Cafe or Pub in the City Centre may be better than the Spire. The chances of everyone arriving on time are probably minute, so we could probably end up standing around for a while waiting for everyone to come. Hopefully the weather will be good, but you never know.


yeah but if we swap numbers that will sort that out. We don't have to wait around for everyone and move on to a pub or cafe or whatever. Anyone who comes there after can let one of us know txt or ring and we could even come get you if your lost. which i will probably be lost lol


----------



## Ambitious

What is all this now....???!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davidburke

Ambitious said:


> What is all this now....???!!!!!!!!!


yeah we are havin a meet up next saturday 23 july in Dublin. come along if you want


----------



## Hello22

I will be in Dublin at after 1pm, so if ye are meeting earlier than that i will text to see where everyone is at. 

So what time suits people?


----------



## BetaBoy90

What happened to Dub? Sorry for posting in this thread btw I know this is ot.

BTW, damn there is a decent amount of you guys, nice to see.


----------



## Amocholes

Have fun!


----------



## Sparkpea

Losm said:


> I could do any weekend this month except next weekend. Still not 100% sure I'd be able to go, I'd have to figure out the logistics of it etc, but I'm up for it.


hitch a ride with another northie going down! good way to break the ice


----------



## Sparkpea

I'm staying in Ashbourne, Co Meath for a few nights fri 30th sept/sat 1st oct if anyone localish wants to meet up. Gotta love groupon/citydeal coupons! 3course meal, wine, overnight stay and breakie for 59euro (£53!) win  me and the wife & another couple from the north are heading down


----------



## Hello22

So what time at the Spire peeps?

Edit: I have only realised how many Irish folk are on this site, there really is alot of us on here!


----------



## joe11

So how many are going? I'm likely to go I think. Still not 100% sure but it looks like I will be.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Meet between one and two o'clock at the spire?




If that doesn't suit, pm me or Hello22 your number if we don't have it already and we'll tell you where it's at!


Zombie tiem!


:drunk :sas


----------



## Ambitious

Aw this is mad! i wuda gone (i think!) but im going to the Marley Park concert the nite b4 and then 2 an after party in Temple Bar. Ya never know you might see me strolling round town at lunchtime still out from the night before!!!!

Well have a goodn anyways all ya and let me know how it goes... 
Proud of yous all, go on the Irish...!!!


----------



## Hello22

joe11 said:


> So how many are going? I'm likely to go I think. Still not 100% sure but it looks like I will be.


Aw its hard to gauge man. Alot of people end up dropping out, so i can't even put an accurate number. I'm guessing 4 and on a good day, maybe 5


----------



## Hello22

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Meet between one and two o'clock at the spire?
> 
> 
> 
> If that doesn't suit, pm me or Hello22 your number if we don't have it already and we'll tell you where it's at!
> 
> Zombie tiem!
> 
> :drunk :sas


Yes, good planning batman


----------



## Ambitious

I was reading about the whole zombie yous were saying about that happens in town and dia know what woulda been funny? There was a record attempt for the most amount of people dressed up as Where's Wally a few weeks ago! they were handing out costumes in town. That wuda been some ice-breaker. All dressed up as Wally's and have a few drinks!! Bahahaha imagine!!!


----------



## Ambitious

I got th dates rong! Its 2mo, i tought its nxt week but i still cant go tomorrow. Its my mates bday 2nite n wen i go out, i dont go for the night! Its a night and possibly a night aftr! So i dont know what state my head is gona b in!!! 

Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Enjoy tomorrow folks.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Oh, we will...

:evil


----------



## Hello22

Okay so i'll be there at half 1 at the spire guys and girls.

PM if you need my number


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I'm getting in at two, so wait for me!!!!


----------



## Hello22

It was a great meetup folks, its just a pity i missed going to coppers, lol!!

Anyways i'm glad i went, everyone was real nice


----------



## joe11

Hello22 said:


> It was a great meetup folks, its just a pity i missed going to coppers, lol!!
> 
> Anyways i'm glad i went, everyone was real nice


Same here
Everyone was really nice so I am glad I went too
Yeah it's a pity you missed it although I don't remember much and I was there :b


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Hello22 said:


> Anyways i'm glad i went, everyone was real nice


:ditto

Here's to the next one!

And thanks for coming everybody, you were all really sound and I hope you enjoyed yourselves!


----------



## Gunner11

Hi There only seen this site tonite. Can you let me know when the next meet up is taking place. The last one sounded fun. Have SA about 11 yrs.


----------



## SaDa

If only I didn't live in the states :/


----------



## joe11

SaDa said:


> If only I didn't live in the states :/


Would you like to live in Ireland?


----------



## makavelithedon

SaDa said:


> If only I didn't live in the states :/


I've never been to America but I've been in some states....:drunk


----------



## Losm

makavelithedon said:


> I've never been to America but I've been in some states....:drunk


:lol

Will the next meetup deffo be Galway, anybody know?


----------



## SaDa

makavelithedon said:


> I've never been to America but I've been in some states....:drunk


oh as have I haha..

and idk if I would live in Ireland but I'd definitely like to visit


----------



## davidburke

Losm said:


> :lol
> 
> Will the next meetup deffo be Galway, anybody know?


i'd be up for a galway meet up


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^ God knows where it'll be. Galways a nice place. Or we could do something different?, shame there's no amusement parks in Ireland.

We're in all that debt and not a single rollercoaster, what a jip! :roll


----------



## freddy

New to this site, only found this thread today. It's so cool, and motivating to see. Would definitely be interested in joining ya's for a meet if I don't bottle it and ya's don't mind. When is the next one? 

Go on the Irish


----------



## Losm

Hi Freddy  where abouts are you from?
I'm up for the next one too, missed the last one!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Right so it's time for another meetup.



Who wants to go?


----------



## Losm

Meeee!


----------



## Lasair

Oh oh oh....


----------



## freddy

I'll go. What's the plan?


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Right so it's time for another meetup.
> 
> Who wants to go?


Well you don't need to ask me! Lets get drunk and try and chat up girls again, that was so much fun!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Is _this_ weekend too soon for anybody?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Anyone?!


----------



## Losm

I think I could make it, depends where it is though!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^Cool beans, dublin or galway I think.


Need more to make it worthwhile though, c'mon peeps, get your bums in gear!


----------



## Lasair

Oh you move fast.....I'm out, dam you people who have every weekend off


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^We can always have it another weekend. If too few people commit then we'll pick another day.

No worries!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

The meetup has been postponed this weekend due to mysterious circumstances...


----------



## freddy

So, are we still going to have a meet up? I'm up for it.


----------



## Losm

Samesies!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

How about the weekend of the 24th of september?


In Galway?


----------



## freddy

Hmmm, the 24th should be fine. Could make Galway, if that suited everyone? Obviously Dublin would suit me better though, but I don't mind.


----------



## Losm

Won't be able to make Galway unfortunately, too far :b. Have fun though folks!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

If Dublin suited more peeps then we could have it there, so far it's not going to be a very big meetup..


How would Derry suit people? Yes I am that lazy..


----------



## Lasair

I think you should come all come to castlebar


----------



## CynicalOptimist

i'm so jealous! i've always wanted to go to ireland. i luv irish men....their accents are so sexy.


----------



## Lasair

^^ :haha only the ones from the north


----------



## Losm

jhanniffy said:


> ^^ :haha only the ones from the north


You mustn't have been to Belfast  ... just kidding :b


----------



## Lasair

Losm said:


> You mustn't have been to Belfast  :b


Okay well the Derry Lads sounds amazing then.....I used to think Belfat was a county :b


----------



## NoIce

Well then, my timing sucks :x

Pretty cool to see such a representation of Ireland on a global site however


----------



## Losm

^ Hi! 


If anybody's up for a meetup we could still get something organised. I could only really go to Dublin though. Where's most convenient for everybody (if anyone's even interested :b)?


----------



## freddy

I'm still really interested and Dublin suits me as well. Anyone else? The more the merrier. Come on we have to get this going.


----------



## FastLad

I'd head down if we got some people who are up for it


----------



## River In The Mountain

Sounds like it could be fun ^^


----------



## freddy

So when are we having it? And what should we do for it? And ideas?


----------



## Losm

Haven't been on here for a while, but I'm still up for it  I haven't been to one before so I'm not really sure what people usually do :b. A Saturday would probably suit most people best!


----------



## NoIce

Losm said:


> I haven't been to one before so I'm not really sure what people usually do :b.


It's cool, you wouldn't be the only one. 
Does anyone have any stories of previous ones?  
Would we just be a group of people meeting up, or are we a group of SA-ers meeting up  (if you know what I mean)

Is it a meet up for fun? An exchange of stories?

Do we bring friends/come alone?

So many questions! :idea


----------



## Losm

Bumping this in case anyone else might be interested :b 

*tumbleweed*


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Has there been a date or a place decided yet? I might turn up if there's a good crowd : )


----------



## sabbath

I would be interested in meeting up too, I've already been in a social anxiety group but it was organised by my ex therapist years ago in the hse.. so the only way to join it really was too go through the public system.

Looking forward to hearing any updates on upcoming meetups!


----------



## NoIce

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Has there been a date or a place decided yet? I might turn up if there's a good crowd : )


Some of us were thinking near the end of November, in Dublin.

Would those vague terms sit well with everyone? :]
If they do, we could begin fine tuning


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

NoIce said:


> Some of us were thinking near the end of November, in Dublin.
> 
> Would those vague terms sit well with everyone? :]
> If they do, we could begin fine tuning


I should be back in the country then, put me down for it!


----------



## NoIce

Nice one


----------



## Lasair

Oh oh - I like the sounds of this


----------



## FastLad

NoIce said:


> Some of us were thinking near the end of November, in Dublin.
> 
> Would those vague terms sit well with everyone? :]
> If they do, we could begin fine tuning


Fine by me 

Out of interest what did you lot do at the last meet?


----------



## Losm

I'm wondering what day of the week would suit most people. I'm guessing a weekend... so Saturday maybe? If that's suitable we could have it on the 19th or the 26th perhaps. Just a suggestion, how's that for everyone?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

FastLad said:


> Fine by me
> 
> Out of interest what did you lot do at the last meet?


We all met up at the spire, went to a underground bar, got a nice quiet snug and had a couple of afternoon pints, not everybody drank. Talked about stuff, and things, nothing heavy. Had the cwack. Went to stephens green, sat in the sun. Talked more, shared stories etc.

Then one of the guys missed his bus so me and two lads got really pissed and went to a crappy club, twas ninety!

: D


----------



## HUNK

Ah jaysus I'd be well up for a meet up :teeth. Are yous still organizing it or what's going on?


----------



## Losm

HUNK said:


> Ah jaysus I'd be well up for a meet up :teeth. Are yous still organizing it or what's going on?


Yay 
Still being organised, we were thinking a Saturday near the end of November. Possibly the 19th or the 26th! No idea what we'd be doing yet though, I don't know Dublin too well :b If anyone has any ideas feel free to suggest something!


----------



## River In The Mountain

If its all goin' down in Dublin then I'm up for it.


----------



## HUNK

Losm said:


> Yay
> Still being organised, we were thinking a Saturday near the end of November. Possibly the 19th or the 26th! No idea what we'd be doing yet though, I don't know Dublin too well :b If anyone has any ideas feel free to suggest something!


Both those dates seem fine for me. I go into Dublin every now and again, but I don't know much about the social aspects of it, so someone else would probably be better off giving suggestions. It kind of depends on how long everyone can be around for I guess.

One suggestion I could make is the laughter lounge http://www.laughterlounge.ie/events.php. They do stand-up comedy shows and stuff. I've been there once when I was in 6th year, twas a good night.


----------



## Losm

^ Oooh, that's a great idea!


----------



## Hello22

I'll try to make it to this meetup as well.


----------



## FastLad

HUNK said:


> Both those dates seem fine for me. I go into Dublin every now and again, but I don't know much about the social aspects of it, so someone else would probably be better off giving suggestions. It kind of depends on how long everyone can be around for I guess.
> 
> One suggestion I could make is the laughter lounge http://www.laughterlounge.ie/events.php. They do stand-up comedy shows and stuff. I've been there once when I was in 6th year, twas a good night.


Thumbs up from me =)


----------



## HUNK

Okay then. The best date would probably be the 26th of November (Saturday) as this gives people enough time to check their schedules, plan anything, and it gives a bit more time for other people to join in. Once the plan is a bit more cemented we can send pms out to any other irish members in case they might be interested









Anyway the laughter lounge might be good. The info (from site) for the 26th is as follows: 
_*(Damien Clarke plus guests*_.)
_*Damien Clarke: highly enertaining Aussie crackerjack as seen on "I Dare Ya" -Australia*_
_*Chris Kent:*_ _*Cork comic who recently won the prestigious BulmersBest Comedian and has gotten better and better ever since!
Karl Sapin: "The future of Irish comedy is in safe hands" - Hot Press

*_*Tickets: 26 euro
Doors* 7.00pm - *Show* 8.30pm
*Location: *Eden Quay, Dublin 1
*Contact Details *and *Bookings*

The time of the event might a bit late for some so if there are any problems voice it here on this thread and we could change things around to suit everyone.

I was thinking everyone could meet up at the spire a good bit (hour or two, maybe three) before 7pm and we could probably go somewhere, chat, and get to know each other (like yous did at the last meet-up). This might also be a good idea because if anyone is unable to go to the event, they still might be able to come to early meet-up bit.

Anyway thats what I had in mind. Feel free to share your ideas or concerns etc


----------



## freddy

Hi, haven't been on in a while. Yeah I heard the laugher lounge is not bad. What had everyone got in mind for the meet up? What time of day or night? I was kind of thinking along the lines of a nice pub. Where we could have a laugh over a few drinks and then take it from there. But I'm open to anything.


----------



## FastLad

Yeah we could meet up somewhere and have a few drinks then head to the laughter lounge or w/e if everyone has that in mind.

For those travelling down from the north, would it be easier to get the train or just drive on down? Last time I went down to Dublin the celtic match was on at the same time and we ended up standing for hours on the train >_>


----------



## Kennnie

I should move to Ireland since i love you guys so much.


----------



## HUNK

Yeah we should definitely meet up beforehand, head to a pub, and get a bit of the chit chat goin.



> We all met up at the spire, went to a underground bar, got a nice quiet snug and had a couple of afternoon pints, not everybody drank. Talked about stuff, and things, nothing heavy. Had the cwack. Went to stephens green, sat in the sun. Talked more, shared stories etc.


I don't suppose you remember the name of the pub? I might go into Dublin during the week after college and look around a bit, see if theres any pubs worth goin to.



> For those travelling down from the north, would it be easier to get the train or just drive on down? Last time I went down to Dublin the celtic match was on at the same time and we ended up standing for hours on the train >_>


Kinda depends if you plan on drinking much. I'd risk the train tbh.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

HUNK said:


> Yeah we should definately meet up beforehand, head to a pub, and get a bit of the chit chat goin.
> 
> *I don't suppose you remember the name of the pub?* I might go into Dublin during the week after college and look around a bit, see if theres any pubs worth goin to.
> 
> Kinda depends if you plan on drinking much. I'd risk the train tbh.


Sinnots, across the street from the Gaeity theatre.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

FastLad said:


> Yeah we could meet up somewhere and have a few drinks then head to the laughter lounge or w/e if everyone has that in mind.
> 
> For those travelling down from the north, would it be easier to get the train or just drive on down? Last time I went down to Dublin the celtic match was on at the same time and we ended up standing for hours on the train >_>


The express bus is three and a half hours from city of Derry, the plane is 40 mins  But if you're coming from belfast I don't know what the best way is.


----------



## HUNK

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Sinnots, across the street from the Gaeity theatre.


Is this the place? I've never been. Any good?


----------



## Hello22

^ Ya thats the place, we've had our last two meetups there also.


----------



## Losm

FastLad said:


> Yeah we could meet up somewhere and have a few drinks then head to the laughter lounge or w/e if everyone has that in mind.
> *
> For those travelling down from the north, would it be easier to get the train or just drive on down?* Last time I went down to Dublin the celtic match was on at the same time and we ended up standing for hours on the train >_>


I'd be getting the train or the bus from Belfast, probably the train! Not sure how driving would be, never done it myself. The train tickets are cheaper if you get them online but you have to buy them a few days in advance I think... it's about 2 hours, might be a bit longer depending on how many stops there are.


----------



## HUNK

Hello22 said:


> ^ Ya thats the place, we've had our last two meetups there also.


Well in that case, Sinnotts it is I guess .


----------



## Hello22

^ well a change of scenery wouldnt be a bad idea either!


----------



## RockBottomRiser

I doubt there are any trains to be got by the time the laughter lounge finishes up.


----------



## JackNoah

Losm said:


> You mustn't have been to Belfast  ... just kidding :b


Aha exactly! Not too keen on the heavy Belfast accent, I started to tone mine down ever since I was 13. The Northwestern accents are a lot nicer though .


----------



## HUNK

RockBottomRiser said:


> I doubt there are any trains to be got by the time the laughter lounge finishes up.


Yeah, I figured this was going to be a problem. Does anyone else have any suggestions?! :/


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

HUNK said:


> Yeah, I figured this was going to be a problem. Does anyone else have any suggestions?! :/


One of the lads stayed in a hostel the last time, I think it was around forty euro for a room. There's a rake of them by the bus depot/train station.


----------



## HUNK

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> One of the lads stayed in a hostel the last time, I think it was around forty euro for a room. There's a rake of them by the bus depot/train station.


Well it depends. I wouldn't want to force anyone to stay in a place they weren't comfortable in. But if anyone is comfortable with doin' that then kewl kewl kewl I guess. How did yer man find it?

A lot of yous seem to be coming from the northside, and other far away places so I suppose we should try and set it up to accommodate yous. I live in the north side of co. Wicklow so getting in and out of Dublin for me is piss easy. :teeth So I really don't mind at all what we do.

Quick question, how many of you guys have done this meet-up thingy before?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

HUNK said:


> Well it depends. I wouldn't want to force anyone to stay in a place they weren't comfortable in. But if anyone is comfortable with doin' that then kewl kewl kewl I guess. How did yer man find it?
> 
> A lot of yous seem to be coming from the northside, and other far away places so I suppose we should try and set it up to accommodate yous. I live in the north side of co. Wicklow so getting in and out of Dublin for me is piss easy. :teeth So I really don't mind at all what we do.
> 
> Quick question, how many of you guys have done this meet-up thingy before?


'Yerman' was a wee bit tipsy by the time he got back so I'm pretty sure he slept like a log  regardless of the place. Which all in all, wasn't too bad from what I remember, I mean it wasn't the ritz, but he had clean sheets and his own en-suite!

I'm grand for somewhere to stay anyway, my sister lives in Dundrum. Moochy moochy!

To date, I've been to the last three meetups. And there's been approximately ten or more people from this site over the three.

I have no idea how many will turn up at this one, but as long as it's not just me, drunkenly singing shantys to myself in the corner all night then it's all gravy in this boat..


----------



## NoIce

HUNK said:


> Well it depends. I wouldn't want to force anyone to stay in a place they weren't comfortable in. But if anyone is comfortable with doin' that then kewl kewl kewl I guess.


I'd be up for an overnighter. I was actually going to throw it out there earlier, but I wasn't sure if anyone else would be interested after I heard last time most people went back home the same day.

Oh and the comedy club gets a thumbs up from me


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

There's an obvious difficult paradox to confront in having one of these gatherings, I hope you all can make the right decision for yourselves and be safe in the knowledge that there's solace (and a generous possibility of craic) to be had in taking the leap and meeting fellow sufferers.

Plus if we bore the pants off each other, we can all just laugh at the comedians!


----------



## Lasair

Righty - well Janette could so do with getting out of the west of Ireland and attending this. Is the 26th set in stone as I will have to book off work?


----------



## Lasair

HUNK said:


> Quick question, how many of you guys have done this meet-up thingy before?


I've been to one....


----------



## NoIce

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


>


That's what I'm hoping; though I'm already quite enjoying the irony of my first internet meetup being organised on a Social Anxiety forum. :teeth

I really want to do this for myself. I may end up being an awkward aardvark, but ever since someone close to me passed away this summer, I made a promise to try and do something about my lack of things social.


----------



## Hello22

Ive been to 3 (Same as Jimmy) and all were good fun, well of course there was an awkward moments at the start, but i mellowed out at the end. 

Im deffo up for the 26th, and i'll stay overnight too. And im looking forward to the laughter lounge (and possibly coppers, lol!!)

So is it the 26th November so??


----------



## HUNK

jhanniffy said:


> Righty - well Janette could so do with getting out of the west of Ireland and attending this. Is the 26th set in stone as I will have to book off work?


Well, the 19th and 26th were proposed (both are Saturdays) so I suppose we could move it back to the 19th. Would it be difficult for you to book off work for 26th?

We kind of need to set a date now otherwise it probably won't happen. :blank


----------



## Lasair

19 is out of the question for me, 26 would be fine - but if you guys agree on the 19th I am okay with not going either!


----------



## HUNK

jhanniffy said:


> 19 is out of the question for me, 26 would be fine - but if you guys agree on the 19th I am okay with not going either!


No no no, I think we were quite set on the 26th anywho :lol


----------



## Lasair

cool.....


----------



## FastLad

o0o0o0o0o getting close =P


----------



## River In The Mountain

26th it is! IS IT?


----------



## Hello22

Is it definitely the 26th? Cos that suits me fine, and i need to know as i want to book a hotel for that date?


----------



## NoIce

River In The Mountain said:


> 26th it is! IS IT?


T'is


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

26th?

I'll be there.

probably


----------



## Lasair

I just booked the 26th off work


----------



## sabbath

were are you,s plannin to meet up- laughter lounge is it and coppers? Isn't coppers full of perverts?


----------



## Hello22

sabbath said:


> were are you,s plannin to meet up- laughter lounge is it and coppers? Isn't coppers full of perverts?


think they're on about going to the laughter lounge. I would like to go to that as i've never been there before.

Nah coppers isn't full of pervs, its just like any other nightclub i've been to, and im not even a fan of nightclubs.


----------



## Dub16

"great" meet up? Without Dub?

I am outraged.

I will be contacting all your parents.


----------



## sabbath

Yeah I'm not a fan myself. If this particular club is full of rnb guys then I think people have told me it's pretty dodgey. Nothing better then a comedy show, when smiling isn't commonplace in a social anxiety ridden life -_- I've actually never been to a live one, It sounds like loads of fun


----------



## Hello22

Dub16 said:


> "great" meet up? Without Dub?
> 
> I am outraged.
> 
> I will be contacting all your parents.


Sure everyone is welcome! And its happening in Dublin.


----------



## Dub16

Hello22 said:


> Sure everyone is welcome! And its happening in Dublin.


No, I'm too upset now :teeth

Yeah i'll probably tag along. Last ones were good fun.

Apart from you punching people and starting a riot.


----------



## Hello22

Dub16 said:


> No, I'm too upset now :teeth
> 
> Yeah i'll probably tag along. Last ones were good fun.
> 
> Apart from you punching people and starting a riot.


Haha, well i've changed me ways, i promise to be on my best behaviour this time :b No more creme eggs for me, i blame them!


----------



## Dub16

Hello22 said:


> Haha, well i've changed me ways, i promise to be on my best behaviour this time :b No more creme eggs for me, i blame them!


Hopefully the Guards will allow you back into the county as well.

They've taken down the "Ban Hello22" signs now.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

God my last post was 6 weeks ago!!! 

Ok I'm in......I guess?! :/


----------



## Hello22

DazdNConfuzd said:


> God my last post was 6 weeks ago!!!
> 
> Ok I'm in......I guess?! :/


Heya!

Good to hear you'll be up for it again!


----------



## offbyone

I'm totally jealous. If I had the funds (and the testicular fortitude) I would totally crash this and promptly bore the **** out of all of you.


----------



## FastLad

lol @ testicular fortitude


----------



## Losm

FastLad said:


> lol @ testicular fortitude


^ haha :b

Just wondering, for the peeps not from Dublin... is everybody staying overnight somewhere or just going home after?


----------



## FastLad

Dunno about the rest of them but I'll be heading home after. Would be awesome to stay overnight at some point, swapping anxiety stories over a cozy fire, drinking hot chocolate with our trembling hands.. Maybe next time!


----------



## HUNK

I probably won't bother staying overnight since I'm only like an hour from home. 

Anywho, I've booked my ticket for the LL.

Any new peeps just seeing the thread now, by all means, do come along (Its not like you need anyones permission anyway :b).

Lastly, what do you all want to do before/afterward. Should we all meet up at the spire since its kind of hard to miss, and everyone seems to know where it is? Someone also mentioned coppers. Nightclubs aren't really my thing since I just kinda stand around like an awkward mess. I'd still be up for it though. You can all decide, I'll go along with whatever.


----------



## Lasair

Oh Gosh oh gosh - I feel more worried about this one than the last! Anyways will book that ticked once I get home and then my train ticket - for anyone stating in Dublin, that doesn't have somewhere to stay, what are ye planning on doing????


----------



## Hello22

Count me out of this meetup


----------



## HUNK

Right, I just wanted to make a suggestion. 

Some of you mightn't be too keen on staying overnight in Dublin so I was thinking that maybe we could meet up early enough in the day (3 or 4-ish, earlier if needs be), and maybe go to a pub or whatever -and just hang out and stuff. This way if whoever can't go to the Laughter Lounge due to time constraints and/or can't/doesn't want to stay overnight will still get something out of the meet-up.

Thoughts?


----------



## HUNK

offbyone said:


> and the testicular fortitude


Oh lol that slaps me on the knee.


----------



## Losm

HUNK said:


> Right, I just wanted to make a suggestion.
> 
> Some of you mightn't be too keen on staying overnight in Dublin so I was thinking that maybe we could meet up early enough in the day (3 or 4-ish, earlier if needs be), and maybe go to a pub or whatever -and just hang out and stuff. This way if whoever can't go to the Laughter Lounge due to time constraints and/or can't/doesn't want to stay overnight will still get something out of the meet-up.
> 
> Thoughts?


I think that's deffo a good idea... gives more options for people who aren't sure about coming.

Looking forward to it


----------



## Hello22

Hello22 said:


> Count me out of this meetup


Okay i've decided that i'll go. I'll deffo be up for going to the laughter lounge. How much are the tickets?


----------



## Hello22

Just booked my tickets for the laughter lounge

Ya i think we should meet early too, so that those who cant stay too long (due to travel reasons) can go too.


----------



## NoIce

jhanniffy said:


> for anyone stating in Dublin, that doesn't have somewhere to stay, what are ye planning on doing????


I want to stay the night (since I have a feeling that I'll only be settling in by the time the laughter lounge is up, and transport in the evening might be finicky), but I have no idea where or how much it's going to set me back. This will be my first time staying away from home without being a guest to someone else, so I've got that ontop of the pressure of meeting you folks! a-he..he..he :um 

oh man this came around too fast...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

NoIce said:


> I want to stay the night (since I have a feeling that I'll only be settling in by the time the laughter lounge is up, and transport in the evening might be finicky), but I have no idea where or how much it's going to set me back. This will be my first time staying away from home without being a guest to someone else, so I've got that ontop of the pressure of meeting you folks! a-he..he..he :um
> 
> oh man this came around too fast...


Don't sweat it bro, we're all in the same boat.

Oh and I think the hostels are on average about 40 euros B&B.

Hope a good few people turn up for this one!


----------



## Lasair

Well I was just going to book my tickets for the LL and it seems to be booked out


----------



## Losm

jhanniffy said:


> Well I was just going to book my tickets for the LL and it seems to be booked out


Seriously?  I hadn't booked mine yet because my laptop's not working (on my phone now). That sucks.


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

jhanniffy said:


> Well I was just going to book my tickets for the LL and it seems to be booked out


It is indeed, so who actually managed to get tickets?


----------



## Lasair

Yeah I'm really annoyed now!


----------



## FastLad

Let's all go anyway and those who don't have tickets can stand outside and smoke and pretend to be bouncers!


----------



## River In The Mountain

Hmm. Not sure Ill be coming this time round. Have an awesome time to those who are going


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Ah poo, all booked out  I got mine already (thanks dudette!), hmm maybe we could let you all in the fire exit or something?

Who got tickets?


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> hmm maybe we could let you all in the fire exit or something?


Do it!! That would be some triumph over social anxiety right there! On another note.....hope the show sucks!!!!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

DazdNConfuzd said:


> Do it!! That would be some triumph over social anxiety right there! On another note.....hope the show sucks!!!!


Aye there wouldn't be any seats so you'd have to usurp the stage and do a comedy act:b


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Aye there wouldn't be any seats so you'd have to usurp the stage and do a comedy act:b


How about a live action version of Socially Awkward Penguin?


----------



## HUNK

Damn... :blank

For those of you who didn't get a ticket, do you think you might come to the earlier meet-up... or would it simply not be worth it?

So just me, Jimmy, and Hello22 got tickets? Anyone else? Are there also lurkers on this forum who are going?

LL doors open at 7 but I don't think we need to be there til 8/half 8 -ish. I reckon we should meet-up earlier in the day, at about 3 in the afternoon, just so anyone else whos not going to the LL can still get an opportunity to meet fellow SA'ers.


----------



## Losm

I'd still come if the others are up for it


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Everybody should meet up during the day a wee bit earlier maybe, say midday? I wouldn't want anyone to feel left out from the craic like.

Who's all coming for definite? just so we can make sure we've contact details, get your asses in gear you bums! :b


----------



## FastLad

Didn't get tickets but will be going because I know the best little pizza shop down there and I really want an excuse to eat from there again =)


----------



## HUNK

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Everybody should meet up during the day a wee bit earlier maybe, say midday? I wouldn't want anyone to feel left out from the craic like.


Sounds good


----------



## Lasair

yeah I'll make the trip up and down - booked the day off anyway and will have my college work handed up so might as well - looking forward to see everyone! - yay!


----------



## NoIce

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Who's all coming for definite? just so we can make sure we've contact details, get your asses in gear you bums! :b


One right here.


----------



## Losm

I'll be there too. Looking forward to meeting you all  shall we meet up at the spire then?


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

Yeah the spire's the best bet, hows 1 o'clock sound or is that too early for people travelling?


----------



## Lasair

1 is good for me I think.....I'll be in Dublin at 10:40 but might take me that length of time to find the Spire....what street is it on?


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

jhanniffy said:


> 1 is good for me I think.....I'll be in Dublin at 10:40 but might take me that length of time to find the Spire....what street is it on?


O'Connell Street, besides if you get lost just look towards the giant pole sticking out of the ground, can't miss it!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I'll be in at two, so save some craic for meeee!


----------



## FastLad

1 sounds good, really looking forward to it  Roughly how long does it take getting to dublin from belfast by train? So I know which one to get =x


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

^Check the timetables :idea


----------



## FastLad

oh ye


----------



## Gatt

Do any of youse/ye know each other?


----------



## Losm

^ A few have met before at previous meet ups but mostly no I think...


----------



## NoIce

I can be there for 10am or 12:30pm.
I suppose if I went up for 10, I could drink a few nice... relaxing...
coffees! 

Spire sounds good, not too far from the station.

Anyone got any ideas where to go after everyone's accounted for? 

Oh, and what time will the people who are not going to the Com-Club be heading off at?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

NoIce said:


> I can be there for 10am or 12:30pm.
> I suppose if I went up for 10, I could drink a few nice... relaxing...
> coffees!
> 
> Spire sounds good, not too far from the station.
> 
> *Anyone got any ideas where to go after everyone's accounted for?*
> 
> Oh, and what time will the people who are not going to the Com-Club heading off at?


We could find somewhere to have a few more relaxing... coffees!  I know of at least one fine establishment.

I was under the impression that we (the one's staying over) were meeting up again after the comedy shindig, and heading on out again.


----------



## NoIce

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I was under the impression that we (the one's staying over) were meeting up again after the comedy shindig, and heading on out again.


Ahh raight...

Well in that case, how many people will be staying over and not going to the club?

I'm just looking at the Backpackers Citi Hostel here, €45 for a single, not too bad. I think I'll watch the Hostel series tomorrow night to set the mood.

Just read a few reviews, thinking about bringing a sleeping bag for the room now haha


----------



## Hello22

NoIce said:


> Ahh raight...
> 
> *Well in that case, how many people will be staying over and not going to the club? *
> 
> I'm just looking at the Backpackers Citi Hostel here, €45 for a single, not too bad. I think I'll watch the Hostel series tomorrow night to set the mood.
> 
> Just read a few reviews, thinking about bringing a sleeping bag for the room now haha


Im not sure. The only thing is, i dont know what time the gig in the laughter lounge is finshed at, if it goes on for 2 hours, it mightn't finish until 11pm. It doesnt say the time its finished at?

all the hotel rooms booked out really quickly this weekend (not sure why), so just a heads up that hostels might be busy enough as well, just incase you need to book it or anything.

I won't be able to meet ye until 4pm, cos i have to go to the credit union tomorrow and sort out stuff (long story), and then find the hotel, and check in. But i'll be there.


----------



## Losm

I don't think I'll be staying over, I'm just going to get the train home I think. Does anybody know how many are deffo coming?


----------



## NoIce

Hello22 said:


> all the hotel rooms booked out really quickly this weekend (not sure why), so just a heads up that hostels might be busy enough as well, just incase you need to book it or anything.


Thanks, I heard on the radio this morning that there is a "Festival Of The Lights", or something on O'Con street on Sunday. Maybe that's why?

Just gauging where everyone is at, I think I shall return home in the evening also. If this one goes well then there's no reason why we can't have an overnighter in the future anyway :yes


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Anyone going that isn't going to the laughter lounge and isn't going home early?


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

RockBottomRiser said:


> Anyone going that isn't going to the laughter lounge and isn't going home early?


Well I'm from Dublin but don't have a ticket so I'll stay out if others are.


----------



## Faith7

Hope everyone has fun


----------



## RockBottomRiser

DazdNConfuzd said:


> Well I'm from Dublin but don't have a ticket so I'll stay out if others are.


Ah, it's a bit late now, i'm heading out in a bit so doubt i'll be feeling too spontaneous in the morning.

If all goes well hopefully people will be up for another one in the not too distant future.

I'd like to put in an early suggestion for Dublin's eye and the Ghost Tour 

Have fun.


----------



## HUNK

RockBottomRiser said:


> Ah, it's a bit late now, i'm heading out in a bit so doubt i'll be feeling too spontaneous in the morning.
> 
> If all goes well hopefully people will be up for another one in the not too distant future.
> 
> I'd like to put in an early suggestion for Dublin's eye and the Ghost Tour
> 
> Have fun.


This is actually a fantastic idea. Next meet-up we're doing this.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Losm said:


> I don't think I'll be staying over, I'm just going to get the train home I think.* Does anybody know how many are deffo coming?*


Eight definites by my count.

I was tryin to get in contact with Joe11 but he hasn't gotten back to me yet, don't think he's comin. Shame, sound guy!


----------



## Lasair

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Eight definites by my count.
> 
> I was tryin to get in contact with Joe11 but he hasn't gotten back to me yet, don't think he's comin. Shame, sound guy!


Yeah I tried too but got nothing back


----------



## Lasair

Right well I have booked a return ticket tomorrow but like the last time if I feel up for it I could end up staying over - will see how I feel! really looking forward to it! Who will be meeting at one then?


----------



## matty

Wish I was Irish


----------



## Hello22

Woop woop


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

jhanniffy said:


> Yeah I tried too but got nothing back


He just got back to me, he can't make this one unfortunately but he wishes us all the best!


----------



## FastLad

So we meeting at 1 at the spire ye?


----------



## NoIce

:clapYep.


----------



## FastLad

yeooooo! I'll be getting the half 10 train from belfast central if anyone needs a lift into town or w/e


----------



## HUNK

Kewl Beans.


----------



## FastLad

*does the fyad dance*


----------



## Lasair

Right so if you guys get approached by someone or see someone in a purple skirt tomorrow it's me.....


----------



## FastLad

same


----------



## sabbath

woops, I wasn't keeping track of this. Pity I'm really not well...staying indoors as mucchhh as possible..hope you's have a good one


----------



## Faith7

Hope everyone posts how ya got on


----------



## Losm

Had a lovely day today, thanks everybody .


----------



## FastLad

Awesome time with some awesome people, hope everyone enjoyed it. I hope you comedy club go-ers got side-splittingly schnootered and found a place to rest your weary heads!


----------



## HUNK

Twas good craic.

But yeah, you're all a lovely bunch. Would love to meet you all again.


----------



## Lasair

Good day out


----------



## NoIce




----------



## FastLad

Hope everyoe enjoyed themselves to some extent and their SA didn't affect them too much =x

There was a bit of talk about having the next meet up in Belfast, would that suit everyone and if so any suggestions for what you'd like to do?


----------



## Losm

If Belfast's alright with everyone, I was wondering if next month is too soon? If not there are only a couple of days (assuming it'll be a Saturday) that it could be since two of them are Christmas eve and New Year's eve and one is this Saturday :b. 

The other dates are the 10th and the 17th so lemme know how they suit you all


----------



## NoIce

I say the 10th to avoid all the christmass ruckus, but either date is fine with me.

As for ideas on what to do? I don't really mind, I'm sure whatever ye come up with will be just fine. Worst case scenario we end up doing nothing; even that doesn't sound too bad


----------



## DazdNConfuzd

A meetup in two weeks? Really?!










jk, I'll be up for it!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Hmmm I'll have to check my schedule :/ is it going to be daytime or night-time?


----------



## Losm

It doesn't have to be December at all if it doesn't suit people, so no worries folks.


----------



## River In The Mountain

Hmm, kinda short notice. *ponders muchly*


----------



## NoIce

River In The Mountain said:


> Hmm, kinda short notice. *ponders muchly*


All I can see is you rubbing your chin.


----------



## River In The Mountain

NoIce said:


> All I can see is you rubbing your chin.


----------



## Losm

^ I love that :b


----------



## NoIce

That's a very nice Mellisor Raptor you have there.

(try saying that in a hurry.)


----------



## River In The Mountain

melissoraptormelissorapOtorrrFECK!


----------



## NoIce

River In The Mountain said:


> melissoraptormelissorapOtorrrFECK!


:clap


----------



## FastLad

Fine by me


----------



## autumn500

i woulda been interested but the tenth isn't really good for me, decembers always a nightmare, but i'm guessing since this meet happened so soon after the dublin one then theres a good chance there'll be more in the new year and i'll get to show my face


----------



## HUNK

Feck, bit strapped for cash atm. Exams coming up too. Will probably have to pass on this one, but will defo be able to go to one in the new year.

pic unrelated


----------



## Losm

Hmm seems like not many are sure about this one. I'm still interested if anyone else is, if not it's all good, we'll just have to start a 2012 thread.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

I might turn up, but I won't really know for sure until the day :stu but it's not that likely though.


----------



## Chopinwaltz

Damn, did I just miss one today?


----------



## Lasair

before Christmas on a Saturday is a nightmare for me, hope you guys have fun if goes ahead


----------



## River In The Mountain

hmm if there are any meetups in the new year, I might just materialize but don't think Ill be able to make one so close to Chrimbo. 
Have fun whoever is going though


----------



## FastLad

There's a meet happening this saturday in Belfast for those that don't already know. We have lots of fun things planned and several boring things that we'll use to fill out the day mon down sure it might be fun who knows


----------



## Hello22

Can't go this weekend - i have a busy few weeks ahead of me, but have fun guys


----------



## FastLad

MEET TOMORROW aadfhsgdfhsgd

*WHO
*Everyone that has expressed interest in going so far have met eachother at the Dublin meet but this shouldn't discourage newcomers from coming down! We don't know eachother that well yet so there's still loads of awkward chitchat! Mhmm!

*WHERE*
Meet at belfast city hall at 12pm to sample food from around the world and belfast as well at the continental market! If you're coming to the meet could you PM me or Losm your mobile number in case you get lost and we need to deploy a search party >.>

*THEN WHAT*
Who could resist a day of learning about impromptu art at the bustling social hub that is the Ulster Museum?! All of us prob, but it might be a nice change of pace from meets taking place solely in crowded pubs and restaurants, and if it's crap we can just never speak of it again and pretend not to know what a museum is in the future =D

*AND AFTER THAT
*We'll prob head somewhere like Lavery's for a few quiet pints and an in depth analysis of all the pretty pictures we saw at the museum =o

Looking forward to see all that are going, and to those who aren't, see you next year =)


----------



## Iamjohn

Damn it all to hell, I missed out on it by a day. That'll teach me not to look at these boards regularly. Hope you all had a good time.


----------



## JudgeDreddlikescookies

you should have gone on a bus tour lol, seen ummm Samson and Goliath and the Titanic Quarter 

kinda wish I knew about this site before as that sounds like fun, plus Lavery's is a good place to go better than the Bot anyway


----------



## mslamr

so did you all meetup?


----------



## Ganmo

Bumping this thread to see if anyone's interested in meeting up in Ireland?


----------



## Caterpillar13

Eoin C said:


> I'm there bro


Another meet up happening before Xmas, look at my page, Sabbath wrote the thread so click into her from my page, we have just under 10 peop so far


----------



## Caterpillar13

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Hmmm I'll have to check my schedule :/ is it going to be daytime or night-time?


Another meet up happening, before Xmas , if we get enough people, have 6 so far, so I'm trying to let few peop know on here, your the second I've told on this thread lol bit lazy ha, anyway click on my page and Sabbath wrote the thread, I wrote one too but hers is more successful


----------



## Caterpillar13

Lasair said:


> Right well I have booked a return ticket tomorrow but like the last time if I feel up for it I could end up staying over - will see how I feel! really looking forward to it! Who will be meeting at one then?


New meet up hopefully happening, click on my page n my 'friend' Sabbath wrote the thread, trying to get people interested!! Spread the word if u like!!!!


----------



## Caterpillar13

Gunner11 said:


> Hi There only seen this site tonite. Can you let me know when the next meet up is taking place. The last one sounded fun. Have SA about 11 yrs.


Hi trying to set up a meet up! See my posts above! Xx


----------

